# Game room that I just finished



## FoilEffects

Well the job that I just came off of Sat lasted a whopping 7 months. I have posted a couple of pics before of the fireplace but this one is of the gameroom.

Ceiling is metallic foil with a double overglaze, all the woodwork is faux'd in a antique distressed finish, the walls are green leather. Then there is a pic of the sign I did from the enterance to the pool.


----------



## Tonyg

I love the green wall - anything special in application? Also, why so much faux wood instead of real or natural stained wood?


----------



## Masterpiece

Not to speak for the OP but I'd imagine even the expense of such quality is less than the cost of that particular type of wood being replicated...my guess...


----------



## FoilEffects

That is right what we were replicating is distressed antique mahogany which at a unfinished price of $30 per ft if you are lucky for some of these pieces. I do a lot of woodwork for this reason. To give you some idea of detail here are a couple of pics.

By the way, the pic with the mirror - I designed the mirror and did it for the customer as well.

Rob


----------



## mistcoat

All I will say Rob is...

Your work is the Poodles Undercarriage!!! :thumbsup::yes:

mistcoat (UK)


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Looks sweet.


----------



## FoilEffects

Mistcoat,

That is a real compliment coming from someone from the UK, I got most of my wood finishes from looking at wood in England/GB. I love the English pubs and the age of the wood. Here in the US it is easy to forget how new our homes are compaired to the homes over seas. Here a home built in the 1700's is very old but in England not so much. To get a full understanding of age I like looking at things much older then 200 years.

Thanks to all for the comments!


----------



## mistcoat

FoilEffects said:


> Mistcoat,
> 
> That is a real compliment coming from someone from the UK, I got most of my wood finishes from looking at wood in England/GB. I love the English pubs and the age of the wood. Here in the US it is easy to forget how new our homes are compaired to the homes over seas. Here a home built in the 1700's is very old but in England not so much. To get a full understanding of age I like looking at things much older then 200 years.
> 
> Thanks to all for the comments!


Rob

Oh yes mate, some of our places are old!!!
I have been working on and off in a 17th century farmhouse for sometime now and that has some real nice timbers.
It was a compliment sent to a deserved tradesman! :notworthy: 


You mention you love the English pubs, well I bet you don't love them as much as me...lol
arty: :drink: 

mistcoat (UK)


----------



## CApainter

Your a real artist. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## FoilEffects

Mistcoat,

Can you email some pics of the old timbers and old woodwork? I love to do samples mimiced of pics that get sent to me from all over the world. I have some coming from France and yesterday I got an email from Greece.
Great talking all over the world for free huh???

\_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ - Line them up, this rounds on me!!!


----------



## Donald

Beautiful workmanship...WOW!!!!


----------



## Jeff.Chicago

Wow! Looks awesome!


----------



## Formulator

I love your stuff. It is what I aspire to try to make in a one step finish some day. It's the.... holy grail for me.


----------



## JAYJAY

Very nice work!:thumbup:


----------



## cole191919

That is gorgeous work my friend. The green walls are a beauty, and the woodwork is really quite nice. Must be makin a pretty penny I bet


----------



## scholarlypainting

those are just great shots of excelletn work!!! 

do you have any close ups of the green leather??


----------



## Doug Dahlke

The pictures are beautiful. Exceptional work.


----------



## qdslse

Rob your finishes are always spectacular. Sure wish I could work under you to pick up some pointers now that you are back in chi town land!


----------



## johnpaint

The job looks great. Just wondering. Do they call you if they scratch into the paint for you to touch it up? Looks like it would be a tough one to touch up.


----------



## bikerboy

I am trying to learn some faux finishes, maybe one day, if I am lucky, I could reach a shadow of your talent. Always enjoy seeing the work you produce.


----------



## timhag

Dude went out of business, what a shame.


----------



## qdslse

Rob has stop selling the foils but he is still a superb faux artistian (as you can see) and stays quite busy in the Chgoland area.


----------



## ccpainting

what do you start with when you do the faux? is it a cheaper wood?


----------



## bikerboy

Although it will takes years (if I am lucky) to attain the talent to do that kind of work, as I type this staying in New Jersey waiting to take my first Faux finish class at Dundean Studios tomorrow. A baby step, but a step forward none the less.


----------



## Arte Bella

bikerboy,

You may find the faux forum very helpful. www.fauxforum.com
They have a link to a site were you can purchase DVD's from some of the best decorative painters in the field. I have several of them and they are an excellent resource @ $50.
Sean Crosby from the Mural School has 3 wood graining DVD's and Nicola Vigini from Vigini Studios has 1. 

Pierre Finkelstein book The Art of Faux as well as Professional Painted Surfaces by Ina Marx are both must haves.

If you are interested in wood graining you will need quality brushes.
Pierre Finkelstein sells every thing you will need. www.fauxbrushes.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?

Best of luck to you


----------

